# Aquarius 1 Gallon Kit $9.97



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Except the tank is plastic... I once used it a long time ago for keeping a crayfish.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

meh, the shape and also the plastic. that was my very first tank years ago. it was a pain to clean.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol but it's so cheap, thanks for convincing me not to buy it though. Last thing I need is another nano.


----------

